# 2hp vs. 3hp



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Anyone using the Jiffy Stealth or other 2hp models? Im considering one and not sure about the smaller engine. Had a model 30(3hp) previously and had no problems with it. Is the 2hp adequate when we get 3 feet of ice? Stealth vs Legend is what im looking at. Thanks.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an older jiffy legend 3hp and it really depends on how many hole you plan to drill. I would not trade away the power of the 3hp for anything, but it is a little bulky.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a Magnum 2 HP 8.25" that I cut a million holes with any never had any problems. I bought a 3.5 HP Jiffy Legend with a 9" bit and it works great and is a little faster, but I do miss the light weight of my old magnum when setting tip ups over an area. I like the 9" bit, it's a little bigger hole than an 8", but not as heavy as a 10" bit. I've seen guys fall in over their knees in a 10" hole.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

8" strikemaster lazermag 2hp is the only way to go there is nothing better. it is verey fast, and you just cant beat the weight, they are light, and have good blades. the only experience i have with jiffys is thet my grandpa has one and it spins so fast it throws water all over the county!!!!! i have also noticed that the 3hp motors do not run near as smooth as a 2hp.

MY 2 CENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!

gunth


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a 2hp strikemaster...absolute junk! I bought a 3hp eskimo. I like the 10 inch hole, but the 10inch and 3 hp gets a little heavy at times. I also like the eskimo because it spins a little slower so it doesn't get water and slush all over.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

The 2hp is more than enough machine, and you will love the lightweight, easy starting, reliablity of the unit: Go with the 2 hp, and enjoy!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

i have the cheap mag 2000 by strikemaster, and have drilled well over a thousand holes with it in the past 2 years, starts second pull and runs on very little fuel, those things and the weight are what sold me.
I leave the jiffy in the cellar now, the new one drills as fast and doesnt wear me out.

JCollins
ME


----------

